# More instruments for the lab



## fernballan (Nov 30, 2017)

Will try to scare life in this goddess from Austria


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Nov 30, 2017)

So, please describe what it can do please. It looks like a dandy whatever it's purpose.


----------



## fernballan (Nov 30, 2017)

Cactus Farmer said:


> So, please describe what it can do please. It looks like a dandy whatever it's purpose.


Sorry 
 I'm renovating an old Reichert profile projector But finding parts is hard to find! But I have found a German that has everything But the price is high


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Nov 30, 2017)

I have a Jones & Lamson Topic 14. This is a vertical comparator and it's parts are crazy high as well. I stole the main machine,$200, but the accessories have upped the total expenditures to well over $1200. I don't know the exact amount and don't really want to know. 10x,20x &50x lenses, surface illumination fixtures and such.........several holding devices........Standards.........and a large quantity of assorted bulbs that were a gift. I use it often to measure things that could be done other ways, it's just so easy with a comparetor. Sigh, times are tough I guess but I measure to the ten thousands  with surety and can interpolate to 100,000th.

BTW, I'm guessing again but we're close to White Sands and Los Alamos, the thing was bid on at Ft. Bliss in El Paso. So it's either for rocket science or nuclear bomb research. It doesn't glow in the dark thus I'm thinking rocket building tools. Film at 11:00!


----------

